# Minn Kota trolling motors



## Lawdog (Sep 19, 2007)

I am looking at two of the Minn Kota bow mount motors.

I would like to get any opinions on these two motors if you own one and what you think of it.

55 lb thrust Power drive V2

55 lb thrust Edge

The power drive is compatible with the IPilot which would be a nice upgrade someday but a lot of money right now.

Both are 12 volt bow mounts, different bases and foot pedals.
Tell me what you think of either motor.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I am not familiar with them, but a good resource is that of Cabela's website customer reviews. On the popular items they have a lot of reviews, which is helpful to read to know of any issues out there. I just usually look at the total score and then look for the bad reviews to see what the complaint is.


----------



## SlapShot (Sep 25, 2007)

I personally do not like the power drive motors because I cannot make quick adjustments. I have fished plenty with the PD motors and they werent bad but just not for me. A friend has one on his 16' Crestliner and he loves it because he can set his heading for a new spot and spend time retying or cleaning the deck and the boat stays true and on course. The only time he does not like his PowerDrive is in the wind. It's tough trying to hold position.

It really comes down to preference but again, I love the cable steering. I've had MotorGuides and Minn Kotas and like them both.

SlapShot


----------



## drakebob01 (Jun 25, 2008)

It you can step up make sure it has the auto-pilot or I-pilot. Sure makes trolling alot easier.


----------

